
What Killed the Pay Phone? It was more than mobile phones - rustcharm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/object-lesson-phone-booth/515385/#
======
elliekelly
>[O]ne in five Americans rely on their smartphone as their sole access to the
internet.

That’s just not right. Imagine needing to do research for a school paper and
your only options are the limited time available on a school computer or your
parent’s smartphone?

------
zzo38computer
We need more pay phones. 2600 still has eight pictures of pay phones in every
issue.

------
deytempo
Pay phones don’t let you play clash of clans or browse Facebook

